# On Road Nitro Newbie Needs Help Please



## harleymon85 (Sep 27, 2004)

All, 

I have a Mugen MRX-3. I am considering moving to 1/10 scale on road nitro. What would be a comparable 1/10 on road car, in terms of build quality, handling, competitiveness on the track, etc - thanks!! 

Mike 

Take the time and help someone get started in RC.


----------

